# any site accepts to buy frm cell balance ??



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Dec 23, 2007)

any site accepts to buy frm cell balance ??

i hv 8562 /- balance in my cell 
usin airtel prepaid...

any site offer to buy frm cell ???
or any 1 intrstd to buy my sim ???
im frm hyd..


----------



## raksrules (Dec 24, 2007)

How come you got so much balance in your account ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 24, 2007)

^^he sells rapidshare account and let the buyers pay by recharging his prepaid balance.

Hey you can transfer this balance to your friends or someone and then charge them for that?I don't think any website\AIrtel will buy this.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 24, 2007)

You cant transfer balance using a normal prepaid card dude.


----------



## casanova (Dec 24, 2007)

And you would be a complete loser in that case. Normally, Re. 1 talktime >= Rs. 2/- Cash.

You can follows "The Devil Himself's" idea.

 I thought I had the highest balance. 1700/-


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 24, 2007)

nope i have the highest balance! Rs15k credit limit with 50 paise each call.pwns you all.


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Dec 25, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> nope i have the highest balance! Rs15k credit limit with 50 paise each call.pwns you all.



any snaps ???


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 25, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> nope i have the highest balance! Rs15k *credit limit* with 50 paise each call.pwns you all.



this means its a POSTPAID Connection .........


----------



## casanova (Dec 25, 2007)

You have postpaid it seems. I am using a prepaid


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Dec 25, 2007)

casanova said:
			
		

> You have postpaid it seems. I am using a prepaid



now my balace increasd to 9105 /-


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 25, 2007)

of course its postpaid guys.I don't ususlly cross Rs150 per month.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 25, 2007)

How did u manage to get 15k as credit limit ??

Am still stuck with 1500/- !!


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 25, 2007)

> How did u manage to get 15k as credit limit ??


Idea offers the credit limit after a certain time of being their customer. The funny thing is that this credit limit allows you to call upto the said amount for that month. If you don't pay the bill that month then they disconnect you like usual as well as add the fine to it.


----------



## casanova (Dec 25, 2007)

^^
Its similar to credit cards. You have to pay the bill in 22-52days even if you don't use ur credit limit. If you don't pay the interest


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 25, 2007)

exx_2000 said:
			
		

> Idea offers the credit limit after a certain time of being their customer. The funny thing is that this credit limit allows you to call upto the said amount for that month. If you don't pay the bill that month then they disconnect you like usual as well as add the fine to it.



Yep, even they do the same with my Vodafone postpaid. They keep on increasing the credit limit only if they are convinced enough that i make the payments before the payment due date. Likewise they increased mine to 1500/-  

And regarding the fine part, yea they fine me for payment delays. But they usually drops those charges after a few days and ask me to pay the rest of the amount. Being a long term subscriber does count, it seems...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 27, 2007)

cool_techie_tvm said:
			
		

> How did u manage to get 15k as credit limit ??
> 
> Am still stuck with 1500/- !!


lol,paid all the bills on time for the past 3 years.I din't go over Rs.150 any month but I kept receiving SMSes like "your credit limit has been increased to 5k\10k\15k'.


And the funny part:Wherever I forget to pay the bill on time(late by a day or two),they usually call me up and asks if I need a customer support personnel to come to my house and pick up the amount.lol,pick up Rs.110 bill.


----------



## utsav (Dec 28, 2007)

From whr u get those rapidshare acc dude


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Dec 29, 2007)

utsav said:


> From whr u get those rapidshare acc dude



uploadin...stuff in rapidshare.com..

see here...


*www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&q=rapidshare+deejam&btnG=Google+Search&meta=


----------



## malhotra.priyam (Dec 30, 2007)

My credit limit ~25k monthly bill 1700 - 2000 I pwn u all


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2007)

Well.....The highest balance in my Prepaid Airtel has been 4,059 and at the moment it is 3,672. I've just used Rs.387 in the last 8 months from my mobile!!!!!!


----------

